
MinoMonsters (YC W11) Hits 1.5M Players, Gets A Little More Funding - earbitscom
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/20/after-radical-changes-yc-backed-minomonsters-hits-1-5m-players-gets-a-little-more-funding/
======
fearless
Something doesn't make sense here. If they're profitable and making millions,
why are they raising more bridge funding at the last round's valuation and
taking on more dilution?

~~~
AznHisoka
Because they're not profitable and not making millions.

1) 19 reviews in the App Store. 2) It's free

Money doesn't grow on trees unfortunately.

~~~
joshbuckley
1) We have 9,516 Ratings in the US, 19 for a small bug fix we submitted
yesterday. (<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minomonsters/id477750637?mt=8>)

2) We're a free-to-play iOS game, our revenue is through in-app purchases.

------
herval
I know it has nothing to do with the funding, but I found the new version of
the game somewhat buggy (although the graphics are AMAZING). In 10 minutes, I
stumbled upon two issues: first, trying to visit a friend _always_ crashes the
game. Second (and more disturbing): visiting the "team" tab and clicking the
"i" icon levels up the monster automatically - I clicked it a dozen times,
tried restarting the app and it still worked. As a result, I have a level 41
monster without even having fought anything...

------
ajaymehta
I encourage anyone who's doubtful about MinoMonsters to download it and give
the iPhone to their kid, niece/nephew, little sibling, etc.

It's one of the few truly great (and great-looking) iOS games.

------
Tipzntrix
Hey author, Pokemon had unique and interesting personalities too! Remember
Cubones who wore the skulls of their dead mothers?

Tell me that wasn't interesting and unique. I don't see it in the wild, let me
tell you that.

------
davidpayne11
Is it just me, or has YC has become shit off-late? No offense, I think the
game is great, but worth funding for? I doubt, I mean not from YC ofcourse.
What happened to true innovation at YC? This is just plain embarrassing for
YC, ofcourse. But really, great game guys, keep it going though..

~~~
pg
It's you. You don't grasp that the combination of

(a) the fact that good startup ideas have to look like bad ideas initially and

(b) that the optimal way to grow a startup is to launch something as small as
possible as fast as possible

together mean that most startups look bad initially.

I wouldn't say _just_ you though, because there are a lot of people who don't
grasp this.

~~~
daeken
> I wouldn't say just you though, because there are a lot of people who don't
> grasp this.

I think it comes down to a difference between those who see the now and those
who see 3-10 years out. If they came to you and said "we've got this awesome
game, and we plan to stop there", you wouldn't fund them; that's what most
people see. I have no idea what trick they have up their sleeve or if they'll
sink or swim, but if it's a YC company, you can assume they have a grand plan
(even if it's wrong in the end) to be a Big Thing (TM). That most people don't
see it is probably a good thing.

